# My reply for Bill Nelson



## metal (Oct 22, 2007)

Well it took some time but Senater Bill Nelson finally got back to me. And Im not liking this guy at all. the basterd.:bx

Dear Mr. Mills:

Thank you for contacting me regarding excise taxes on tobacco products.

The Senate recently passed legislation that expanded health coverage to 3.2 million more children by raising taxes on cigarettes and other tobacco products. As a strong supporter of the children's health insurance program, I believe all children should have access to basic health care coverage. However, I voted for passage of this bill only after working out a compromise with the Senate Finance Committee that decreased by 70 percent an onerous tax on cigars. In the final version of the bill, I also worked to eliminate a floor tax that would have hurt Florida retailers.

This bill was recently vetoed by the President. As we work in the Senate to override this veto, I will continue to support expanding children's health insurance while also considering the needs of all those in Florida.

I appreciate your concerns on this important issue. Please do not hesitate to contact me in the future.

P.S. From time to time, I compile electronic news briefs highlighting key issues and hot topics of particular importance to Floridians. If you'd like to receive these e-briefs, visit my Web site and sign up for them at http://billnelson.senate.gov/news/ebriefs.cfm


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Blah, blah, blah...............


----------



## newmanium79 (Sep 15, 2007)

insert dough for your cookie cutter response from his secretary..


----------

